# Chick-lit Only Thread



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

There are over 1,000 Kindle books tagged as chick-lit, but I can't find a recent thread devoted specifically to this remarkable genre that encompasses everything from Jane Austen novels such as _Emma_ to Terry McMillan's _Waiting to Exhale_. _Bridget Jones Diary _ is one of the first books officially classified as Chick-lit. According to information contained on the Wikipedia page devoted to chick-lit, authors writing in this genre create female protagonists and put them through a series of ordeals that other women can relate to. The end result is usually an interesting, fun-to-read and satisfying story. The list of best selling chick-lit novels and novellas (and the successful movies made from them) includes _Bridget Jones' Diary, Emma, In Her Shoes, Shop Girl, Sex and the City and Waiting to Exhale. _

The reason I've started this tread it to provide a forum for readers and authors to share information about chick-lit books (including Hen-lit, Mommy-lit, Brit-lit, Bride-lit, ethnic chick-lit and mystery chick-lit to name just a few). So come on readers tell us about the chick-lit books you loved or hated and why. Author's tell us what's great about your book and why readers are going to absolutely love it.

As you may have guessed, I'm a chick-lit author, so I'll get things started. My novella, _Confessions of a Liberal Lover,_ is a modern day fairy tale about the amorous misadventures of a woman named Maud and a magical statue of a gargoyle. Kylie at Happily Ever After Reviews gave the book 5 teacups writing: "E.M. Muller's Confessions of a Liberal Lover is poignantly funny from start to finish. Not just a story of finding the right guy, but of finding oneself....With a sassy and smart heroine, and a gargoyle that's part fairy godmother and part Jiminy Cricket, Confessions of a Liberal Lover is the perfect book for any girl who ever felt overshadowed by a sibling, misunderstood by a parent, or turned herself inside out for a guy.

Find out more about the book and read the reviews by clicking on the cover link to the Amazon page below or by stopping by my website at http://EMMuller.com

Now that I've gotten us started, let's hear from other readers and authors.

Regards,
E.M. Muller


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

My book _Celebrities for Breakfast_ is more of a romantic comedy, but I suppose it could also be classified under the "chick-lit" umbrella. (And thanks for the additional tag idea for Amazon) 

Here's what it's about:

Personal shopper to the stars, Judith Collington, refuses to spend one more day in LA, answering the whiney demands of her Hollywood clientele. To escape, Judith and her seventh-grader, Shannon, give up their lucrative lifestyle to run a bed and breakfast in central Illinois. Judith prepares to purchase the property, until it changes hands in a poker game. New owner: Hollywood actor and part-time egomaniac, Ren Spencer. Judith installs Ren into the nearest guest room, where he insists on heated towels and meals on a tray. She would love to hate him, except he's pathetic in an endearing sort of way. Oh, and did I mention he's about to become engaged?

If you really want the latest, just read Shannon's private computer journal. Her bedroom wall is plastered with posters of her all-time favorite star, but Shannon could care less if Ren Spencer's a has-been at 35. He's so hot, she can't stop writing love stories about him. So what if Ren drinks too much and has to sober up in jail? And why can't Shannon just have a normal mother like everybody else?

CELEBRITIES FOR BREAKFAST is a romantic comedy told through Judith's voice, but sprinkled throughout are Shannon's journal entries and Ren's two cents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry about the bouncing around folks. . . . .blame it on the fact that I hadn't had any caffeine when I looked at it first thing this morning. 

But, as this is a thread for KB authors to give a blurb about their "chick lit" titles. . ..it _does_ indeed belong here in the Bazaar.

Sorry for any confusion.

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry about the bouncing around folks. . . . .blame it on the fact that I hadn't had any caffeine when I looked at it first thing this morning.
> 
> But, as this is a thread for KB authors to give a blurb about their "chick lit" titles. . ..it _does_ indeed belong here in the Bazaar.
> 
> ...


Whoa, getting dizzy here! LOL


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Celebrities for Breakfast sounds like a fun read. Since it seems to fit into both the romance and chick-lit categories. I tagged it for you for both. Have you submitted it to any review sites yet?

Regards,
E.M.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Eileen Muller said:


> Celebrities for Breakfast sounds like a fun read. Since it seems to fit into both the romance and chick-lit categories. I tagged it for you for both. Have you submitted it to any review sites yet?
> 
> Regards,
> E.M.


Thanks, Eileen! I tagged yours as well, and added your website to my blogroll.

I have not submitted it yet (I know I need to, it's been out for two weeks). I would love your suggestions for places to get reviews!

Thanks!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Check with your publisher first and see if they already sent it out to any review sights. I sent mine to Happily Ever After Reviews and BookWenches and was very pleased with what they wrote. There's a link to both sites on my book's Kindle page. You can also check Yahoo Romance Groups and find out what sites authors are posting reviews from and go to the site and check their submission guidelines--or just Google "book review sites" and see what comes up. 

Regards, 
E.M.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Eileen Muller said:


> Check with your publisher first and see if they already sent it out to any review sights. I sent mine to Happily Ever After Reviews and BookWenches and was very pleased with what they wrote. There's a link to both sites on my book's Kindle page. You can also check Yahoo Romance Groups and find out what sites authors are posting reviews from and go to the site and check their submission guidelines--or just Google "book review sites" and see what comes up.
> 
> Regards,
> E.M.


Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread Eileen!

My book is tagged Chick Lit so I'm glad to participate.
Although Wrapped in a Rainbow is a sweet, clean, romance very much like the romances I read while growing up, it is about a very contemporary heroine and her dilemma about being stuck in a rut.
Filled with vivid descriptions of the Bahamas, it is a story about taking chances and going where life leads you.
It is about embracing new lifestyles and it is about finding true love!
It is currently on sale for $1.59! 

P.S. I tagged your books Eileen and Shelley!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, Delyse. I tagged yours as well.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Delyse

I liked the Blurb on your book's Kindle page and the title and cover are super. I tagged it and put _Wrapped in a Rainbow_ on my TBR list. It will be my reward for finishing my latest novel. Can't talk about it here though because it's not chick-lit.

E.M.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

Two questions, and forgive my ignorance.

In chick lit, does shopping take precedence over sex, or are they about equal?

Could a novel about a male character obsessed with chicks or women (as mine is) also be called chick-lit, or at least appeal to women who read a lot of chick lit? Or would i also have to don a skirt and change my name?


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Richard

Loved your questions. As far as whether shopping or sex are more important in chick-lit, it depends on the story. Chick-lit is a big tent and there's plenty of room for all kinds of characters and experiences. Christian chick-lit doesn't have any graphic sex at all.

As far as a man being the protagonist, I'd say why not. The "chick" in chick-lit does not refer to the protagonist it is a reference to the genere itself, which is light women's fiction. If you feel the book you've written fits that description, then tag it.

Plenty of men write chick-lit. As a matter of fact, Steve Martin wrote and starred in _Shop Girl _. And I see no reason why you shouldn't you wear a skirt. Scottish men do it all the time? How good are your legs?


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Eileen and Shelly for tagging back!

Eileen thanks for putting my book on your TBR list--mine is growing each day!
When I get Kindle 3(hope! hope!) I will definitely add yours and Shelley's books-they sound like fun reads!

Delyse
P.S. My new book out soon is not chick-lit either!


----------



## Lonepalm (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay, couldn't resist the temptation to chip in here. I am a man and I have two novels that could be considered 'chick lit' since the protagonist is female. And, believe it or not, it is told from the first person! I think a lot of guys are reluctant to take on such a task, but in my case I thought it was vitally important to the story to be told from the first person. And, yes, when I am interviewed, one of the first questions I get is "How were you able to put yourself into a seventeen year-old girl's shoes?" The answer: I have three daughters, aged 25, 20, and 17. 'Nuff said. 

Seriously, it's not that hard, not if you're a student of human nature and the relationships between men and women. From all the positive feedback and reviews I've received, it seems that I was able to 'nail it' when it comes to portraying this female character.

if you want to take a look yourself (Here comes the shameless self-promotion part), you can visit www.haolsen.com or check out 'A Lone Palm Stands' and 'Saving Sara' on Amazon.

Thanks! These discussion groups are awesome!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Lonepalm said:


> Okay, couldn't resist the temptation to chip in here. I am a man and I have two novels that could be considered 'chick lit' since the protagonist is female. And, believe it or not, it is told from the first person! I think a lot of guys are reluctant to take on such a task, but in my case I thought it was vitally important to the story to be told from the first person. And, yes, when I am interviewed, one of the first questions I get is "How were you able to put yourself into a seventeen year-old girl's shoes?" The answer: I have three daughters, aged 25, 20, and 17. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Seriously, it's not that hard, not if you're a student of human nature and the relationships between men and women. From all the positive feedback and reviews I've received, it seems that I was able to 'nail it' when it comes to portraying this female character.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, H.A. What a coincidence! I met you in February at the Lit Fest in Columbia! Small world.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

H.R.

There is absolutely no reason why a man cannot have a female protagonist or vice versa no matter what genre. My first novel is a futuristic political thriller and the protagonist is a man. Chick-lit is chick-lit and the sex of the author makes no difference. As I mentioned previously in this thread, Steve Martin wrote Shop Girl. 

By the way, I stopped by your website and was very impressed. Clearly you are a very busy author. Wondering if you enjoy doing the book signings. 

E.M.
(I will go to the Amazon page and tag your books.)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't normally read "chick-lit" or romance but I was gifted with two Marian Keyes' books 
_Angels_ ( which I enjoyed) and _This Charming Man _ , which I absolutely loved. So, I wouldn't be averse to trying something similar.


----------



## Lonepalm (Aug 20, 2010)

Eileen:

Yes, I enjoy the signings very much. I have been at it about a year now, and there's hardly a weekend that goes by that I don't do one somewhere. I love meeting my readers and finding new ones. And most of my signings are done in Charleston SC and its beaches -- can't get much better than that


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

It's good to see men writing and reading chick-lit!

I agree with Eileen that it encompasses many sub-genres. I think anything that taps into the female psyche can be included!

Delyse


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello: I'm adding myself/books to this thread. Sorry if my images are all out of whack.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to the thread. I don't think your pics are outta whack!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Joanne

Pics look fine. Followed the link in your signature line and checked out all three of your books. Noticed that Kensington is shown as the publisher for Letting Loose. Can you tell me if you have an agent or if they responded to your query.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Eileen. Yes, I had an agent when I was with Kensington. A friend of mine did get published through them without an agent however. So it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome Joanne!
I really like the cover for Letting Loose! 

Delyse


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, this thread will only be useful to readers looking for Chick-Lit if you stay more or less on topic--either listing books or talking about the books or the genre.  I suggest you start or join one of the threads in the Writers' Cafe to discuss agents and advertising. 

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Sibel
Congratulation on the recognition your books have received. Hope they are both doing well. 
E.M.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Sibel: I will def get Fourteen Days Later. I loved BF Greek Wedding.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, all.

My book, We Interrupt This Date is chick lit for older women--no shopping, but a lot of family issues.

Since her divorce a year ago, Susan Caraway has gone through the motions of life, feeling at best mildly depressed. Now she is finally coming out of her shell. Just when she decides on a makeover and a new career, her family members call on her for crisis assistance. First there’s her sister DeLorean who has come back from California with a baby, a designer dog, and no prospects for child support or a job. As soon as DeLorean settles in at Susan’s home, Susan’s son Christian comes home from college trailing what Susan’s mama refers to as “an androgynous little tart.” Then there’s Mama herself, a southern lady who wrote the book on bossy. A secret from Mama’s past threatens to unravel her own peace. But not before Mama hurts her ankle and has to move into Susan’s home with her babies—two Chihuahuas with attitude. Susan would like to start her new job as a ghost tour operator. She would like to renew her relationship with Jack Maxwell, a man from her past. But Jack isn’t going to stand in line behind her needy family.

Linda


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Linda

We Interrupt This Date sounds like a great read. I loved the comment about the "androgynous little tart."

Eileen


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Eileen. Those southern mamas have a way with words.

Linda


----------



## genetickelly (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking for more books like this one I just read, _It's Not A Wonderful Life_. It was sooo good! And unlike other chick lit, in my opinion. I usually don't admit to reading chick lit, but this book made me rethink the whole genre. Does anyone know of any other books like this? I'm already set to read the sequel, but are there other authors with this similar flair?
amazon.com/author/unowen


----------



## www.joanneclancy.com (Oct 1, 2011)

My chick lit book, The Wedding Day, was a top ten Amazon bestseller and is available at 99 cents.
*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J4JLT6


5 star review from John Walker, yes, another man who reads chick-lit *

This is a magical book, compressed into a magical area of Ireland, and set in one of my favourite cities, Cork in the deep south west of that magical country

It spans the emotional lives of two people and their families and friends, and starts with an emotional disaster and ends with reconciliation and love. Using a deliberately small palette, Joanne Clancy has delineated a story which can go round the world, with implications and connections to anywhere in the world.

So if you are fascinated by the myriad strands of human emotion, love and despair, hatred and disappointment, turning back to human warmth, buy this book.

*Synopsis:*
Sometimes, getting lost is the best way to find yourself.

Nicole Baxter thinks she has the perfect life all mapped out. She is steadily climbing the corporate ladder as an intrepid journalist and she's about to marry the love of her life, Dr. Paul Schofield.

Everything is working out exactly as she planned. Life can't get any better.

Nicole's carefully planned life is unceremoniously turned upside down when she gets jilted at the altar by the so-called love of her life.

She must learn to live and love all over again and decides to open her heart and mind to new people and possibilities.

She begins to realise that life is about finding her passion and with the help of her sister and some new friends she sees that getting lost was the best way to find herself.


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Evening folks,

My first novel Playground Cool, is very much a chick-lit book. Here's a bit of blurb:
Ben Torrance is devastated when his girlfriend leaves him in the middle of the night following the latest in a series of arguments about having children. Driven by love and fuelled by desperation, he embarks on a mission to find her. When he learns the truth - that Rhia had an affair and became pregnant by his best friend - Ben has to make a decision. Walk away from the woman he loves or bring up another man's child.

It's a bit Mike Gayle, chick-lit by blokes etc. See what you think. The book link is also in my signature.


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi folks,

This might be cheating but my Kindle book  is now available in paperback here: https://www.createspace.com/3844865

Thanks


----------

